# I have 5.4lb turkey breast and I am feeding 7 adults and 1 child.



## danpeikes (Sep 9, 2009)

I have 5.4lb (uncooked weight) turnkey breast and I am feeding 7 adults and 1 child. I am serving chicken soup. There will be green beans and potatoes and a cold salad. I want to make a second protein but my wife won't let me. I think we need a second protein for 2 reasons.
1. To makes sure there is enough protein

2. To give people a choice.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2009)

With side dishes including soup & salad, and at 5.4 lbs. with 8 patrons, that's about 11 oz. per serving. Plenty.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2009)

Depends on how you serve it. You can conceivably make that much turkey breast stretch for that many people if you make a stir fry or a pasta dish or something. How were you planning on preparing it?


----------



## danpeikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Alix said:


> Depends on how you serve it. You can conceivably make that much turkey breast stretch for that many people if you make a stir fry or a pasta dish or something. How were you planning on preparing it?


 Roasted and sliced


----------



## danpeikes (Sep 9, 2009)

also it is 5.4lbs uncooked.  Not sure how much I will lose in cooking.  Does that change anything.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> also it is 5.4lbs uncooked.  Not sure how much I will lose in cooking.  Does that change anything.



Not unless you plan to served dry turkey? Half a pound of meat (8 oz.) is a lot of meat! That's two quarter pounder beef patties - with soup, green salad, green beans and potatoes... I'm a big eater and I'd be full... but you do what you think is right and will take the doubt and pressure off of you. You have more important issues to deal with.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2009)

It looks as if you have plenty, but if you are not happy with it, why not make a nice stuffing and gravy to go with the meat. I know it sounds like thanksgiving but  why not, you could also add a nice fruit salad as well as the green. 
Good luck and enjoy
kadesma


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 10, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> I have 5.4lb (uncooked weight) turnkey breast and I am feeding 7 adults and 1 child. I am serving chicken soup. There will be green beans and potatoes and a cold salad. I want to make a second protein but my wife won't let me. I think we need a second protein for 2 reasons.
> 1. To makes sure there is enough protein
> 
> 2. To give people a choice.
> ...


 

This is what "I" would do. I would skip the soup- too much poultry. And add a small apricot/mustard glazed boneless ham and roasted sweet potatoes. I would rather have MORE then enough then make my guests think they have to eat lightly so there is enought to go around. Leftovers are great!


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2009)

Dan, I'm not sure how much you will lose in the cooking process but I think if you brine it before cooking you will minimize loss and improve flavour. I plan for 1/2 lb per guest (child OR adult) and you are riding on the line with this amount in my opinion. I don't know that I would necessarily add a protein by cooking a ham or anything, but I would perhaps tweak the menu a bit to make sure everyone is full. Here's my suggestion:

Appetizers: Shrimp ring and veggie platter (both economical and easy to prep)

Entree: Roasted turkey breast (brined to maintain moisture), either oven roasted potatoes or roasted root veggies (onions, potatoes, carrots tossed in 1 tbsp each oil, powdered beef boullion, balsamic vinegar) and steamed green beans finished with a pat of butter and a sniff of salt. 

Salad: Make your salad pretty, theres lot of fresh veggies out there with lots of colour at the moment. The plates will have enough on them so serve it in salad bowls on the side. 

Dessert: If you feel adventurous, bake a pie or pound cake (both easy and reasonable $) If you don't want to do that serve a fruit and cheese platter. More expensive but a lovely finish.

That should suffice for everyone. I agree with Patty about the soup. Too heavy on the poultry end of things. If you want to do a soup instead of any other kind of appetizer, perhaps choose something a bit different. A gazpacho or something creamy. (Potato soup?)

Good luck! Let us know what you chose to do and how it all went.


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 10, 2009)

I think a small ham would be a good idea, but here's some ideas if you want to stick with one protein.  

Stuffing or some bread/rolls would help fill people up.  Fruit on the side sounds like a good idea as well, and/or maybe a second vegetable.  Corn is in season and is one of those unique vegetable/starches like potatoes.  It's cheap and filling.  You could do a little compound butter to go with it if you wanted.  I also second the idea for a filling starchy dessert like a cake.  

Good luck with your party!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 10, 2009)

For the benefit of the others, are you offering a dinner for family/friends or a complicated holiday smorgasbord? Throw in a few extra potatoes, forget spending unnecessary extra time in the kitchen beyond what you have already planned, and enjoy your guests instead.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 10, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> I have 5.4lb ... turkey


 
Dan, 
I prefer to err on the too much side; however I believe you have plenty of food. However, if you want to give people second choice then I agree, you can make something else, whatever it might be.

I like your menu the way it is and the only thing I’d add would be desert. Again I believe you have plenty. You should shoot for about a half a pound of meat per person, and even less for the kid.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 10, 2009)

I would also forget the soup. I like to prepare a turkey breast brushed with herbed butter and place atop root vegetables also brushed with the butter . Roast according to directions.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 10, 2009)

Alix said:


> Depends on how you serve it. You can conceivably make that much turkey breast stretch for that many people if you make a stir fry or a pasta dish or something. How were you planning on preparing it?


 
It's not even a question of "stretching!" 5.4 pounds of turkey breast... is it on or off the bone? If ON, it will depend on how heavy that bone is. but off the bone, there's way more than enough for a generous serving for each. 

What are you serving as sides? I'm guessing there will be at least one starch. 

Quite frankly most Americans serve (and expect) far too large a portion of everything on their plates. 6 ounces is a generous serving, even though few people serve that "little!"  Do your guests a favor and don't stuff them. 


> 2. To give people a choice


 Unless you're running a restaurant, this is unnecessary. Do you know for sure that any of your guests won't enjoy the turkey? That would be the only reason I can see for a second entree.


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2009)

June, see my more recent post for my menu suggestions. 

Dan, I meant to ask you if the kids are children or teens. Makes a BIG difference. At least it does in my world! My 13 year old (who is 92lbs soaking wet!) can eat a LOT of turkey, and I'm not even going to mention my other teenager.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 10, 2009)

I think party attendees will fell more comfortable knowing that there is plenty of entree for everyone. 

I can eat 5.4 lbs of turkey by myself. Then again, I am a moose.


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2009)

The other question I meant to ask is about serving. How are you serving all this? Are you plating or are you putting it on the table and allowing folks to choose their own portions? Thats generally how I do it as I loathe and despise plating. You need to have some wiggle room if you aren't plating the food yourself.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 11, 2009)

Alix said:


> You need to have some wiggle room if you aren't plating the food yourself.


 
True dat! 

I would count each teenaged boy as TWO adults for portion purposes.


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> True dat!
> 
> I would count each teenaged boy as TWO adults for portion purposes.



Teenaged girls too dang it. Ok, at least if they are athletes/dancers they eat that much. Its a bit scary really.


----------

